# Протрузии в шейном и поясничном отделах



## Алеся1 (17 Авг 2012)

Протрузии в шейном и поясничном отделах.
Начну с начала. В 2003 году несколько дней кружилась голова, ныла шея. Сделала эхоэнцефалографию и РЭГ(результаты выложу ниже) , невролог назначила массаж – все прошло. В 2009 году , через неделю после родов, начало выкручивать ногу в тазобедренном суставе , так, что я падала. Невролог сказал что помочь не может, это из-за родов, попей магне В6, со временем пройдет. Прошло. И вот теперь почти весь июль опять выкручивало ногу, но не сильно, просто не приятные ощущения опять пила магне В6. Пошла к неврологу , она сказала - остеохандроз, люмбалгия, защемление седалищного нерва, прописала уколы мовалис 6 шт и алфлутоп 20шт(не делала). Вопросов я ей задавала кучу, но она ни на один не ответила, сказав, что я не врач, все равно не пойму. В общем я решила, что ей доверять нельзя, пошла в платную клинику к вертебрологу- мануальщику, он посмотрел и сказал, что остеохондроза у меня быть не может, что это просто мышцы в тонусе , нужно у него делать массаж, после которого он будет вытягивать позвоночник. Он у меня доверия тоже не вызвал и я отказалась. Кстати он сказал, что у меня одна нога на 1 см короче (правая). И я сама это теперь вижу. У меня сколиоз, правое плечо ниже левого. И вот в чем вопрос- сколиоз- из-за разных ног , или из-за сколиоза, как бы выкручивается таз (как бы поднимается на одну сторону) и поэтому одна нога кажется короче .Хромоты нет Решила сделать МРТ результат ниже.
И теперь я в шоке - протрузии и грыжа, слава Богу не пошла на массаж.
И начинаются вопросы:
1- Кстати вертебролог сказал, что у меня одна нога на 1 см короче (правая). И я сама это теперь вижу. У меня сколиоз, правое плечо ниже левого. И вот в чем вопрос- сколиоз- из-за разных ног , или наоборот из-за сколиоза, как бы выкручивается таз (как бы поднимается на одну сторону) и поэтому одна нога кажется короче. Как это узнать? Хромоты нет
2- что такое заострение замыкательных пластинок тел позвонков, из-за чего происходит, как предотвратить дальнейшее прогрессирование (если возможно)?
3 –дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения- из-за чего происходят, что с ними делать.
4- лордоз выпрямлен, с формированием кифотической деформации С4-С7. Я так понимаю - это следствие не правильной осанки (сидение склонившись над столом), возможно это повлияло на появление протрузий?
5 – Что делать? Можно ли с помощью ортопедических приспособлений (корсеты –от сколиоза , ошейники), или самостоятельного контроля за осанкой исправить это дело. Или наоборот нельзя этого делать, ведь позвоночник уже приспособился к такому положению, и если сейчас принудительно его выравнивать может станет еще хуже. Этот же вопрос касается грыжи можно ли при ней пытаться выровнять осанку.
6- краевые костные разрастания в телах позвонков- из-за чего происходит, как предотвратить дальнейшее прогрессирование (если возможно)?


----------



## Алеся1 (17 Авг 2012)

Еще вопросы: как правильно спать - если на спине, может подкладывать что-нибудь под поясницу, в каком положении будет меньше нагрузка на Л5 (на животе, на спине , на боку)? В последнее время стала спать с поднятыми руками за головой , может нужно избавиться от этой привычки. На больших подушках спать не могу - болит шея, сплю на тоненькой и собираю её под шеей валиком - что вы посоветуете в этом случае - лордоз выпрямлен, с формированием кифотической деформации С4-С7?
Ну и ещё вопросик: очень часто щелкают коленки, сказали отложение солей - это правда? Что с этим делать?


----------



## Ольга . (17 Авг 2012)

Алеся1 написал(а):


> Еще вопросы: как правильно спать


Алеся, почитайте рекомендации Доктора Ступина в теме План организации мероприятий по профилактике боли в спине.
Там в первом сообщении как раз размещены советы "как правильно спать" (на чем и в каком положении).


----------



## Алеся1 (17 Авг 2012)

Большое спасибо сейчас посмотрю


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (28 Авг 2012)

Алеся1 написал(а):


> 1- Кстати вертебролог сказал, что у меня одна нога на 1 см короче (правая). И я сама это теперь вижу. У меня сколиоз, правое плечо ниже левого. И вот в чем вопрос- сколиоз- из-за разных ног , или наоборот из-за сколиоза, как бы выкручивается таз (как бы поднимается на одну сторону) и поэтому одна нога кажется короче. Как это узнать? Хромоты нет


 симетрии в организме нет, разность ног в 1 см не требует никакой коррекции и не может вызвать хромоту.


Алеся1 написал(а):


> 2- что такое заострение замыкательных пластинок тел позвонков, из-за чего происходит, как предотвратить дальнейшее прогрессирование (если возможно)?


 это рентгенологические признаки остеохондроза (старение организма) устранить и предотвратить также проблематично как устранить старость.


Алеся1 написал(а):


> 3 –дегенеративно-дистрофические изменения- из-за чего происходят, что с ними делать.


 это рентгенологические признаки остеохондроза (старение организма) устранить и предотвратить также проблематично как устранить старость.


Алеся1 написал(а):


> 4- лордоз выпрямлен, с формированием кифотической деформации С4-С7. Я так понимаю - это следствие не правильной осанки (сидение склонившись над столом), возможно это повлияло на появление протрузий?


нет, это следствие длинной шеи астенического телосложения и длительных статических нагрузок с наклоненной головой, например за рабочим столом.


Алеся1 написал(а):


> 5 – Что делать? Можно ли с помощью ортопедических приспособлений (корсеты –от сколиоза , ошейники), или самостоятельного контроля за осанкой исправить это дело. Или наоборот нельзя этого делать, ведь позвоночник уже приспособился к такому положению, и если сейчас принудительно его выравнивать может станет еще хуже. Этот же вопрос касается грыжи можно ли при ней пытаться выровнять осанку.


 осанка это то, как вы умеете держать ровно спину, осанку можно выработать но изменения на снимке останутся с вами до конца жизни.


Алеся1 написал(а):


> 6- краевые костные разрастания в телах позвонков- из-за чего происходит, как предотвратить дальнейшее прогрессирование (если возможно)?


 это рентгенологические признаки остеохондроза (старение организма) устранить и предотвратить также проблематично как устранить старость.


----------



## Алеся1 (28 Авг 2012)

Большое спасибо за ответ! А как Вы считаете нужно ли  мне одевать корсет ( на огороде, во время уборки ) чтобы не создавать нагрузку на позвоночник , а то страшно, что протрузии станут грыжами или имеющаяся грыжа станет еще больше . Например такой корсет - (Т1586 Тривес для поясничного отдела)


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Авг 2012)

Для подымания мешка с картошкой нужен пояс для тяжелой атлетики, а не корсет. Купите пояс, затянитесь и подымайте. Хотя в идеале вам этого делать вообще не следует, хоть в поясе хоть без пояса.


----------



## lenajm (29 Авг 2012)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> Для подымания мешка с картошкой нужен пояс для тяжелой атлетики, а не корсет. Купите пояс, затянитесь и подымайте. Хотя в идеале вам этого делать вообще не следует, хоть в поясе хоть без пояса.


Уважаемый Доктор, объясните, пожалуйста, логику действия атлетического пояса. Изучая форум, не первый раз встречаю совет пользоваться поясом для тяжелой атлетики при поднятии тяжестей. Но он ведь узкий. Если грыжа (как у автора темы и меня) находится на уровне L5/S1, то этот сегмент, НЕ перекрытый поясом, остается незащищенным и на него перераспределится нагрузка с защищенных поясом выше расположенных сегментов? (у меня на них, кстати, тоже грыжа и протрузия, так что защищить их поясом - это хорошо, но как же быть с дополнительно нагруженным пояснично-крестцовым L5/S1?). Или я неправильно рассуждаю? Мешки с картошкой я, конечно, поднимать не буду, но вот для поднятия и переноски чемоданов в поездках собираюсь приобрести корсет такой модели, чтобы закрывал крестец. Поясните, пожалуйста, думаю, многим форумчанам будет интересно.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (29 Авг 2012)

lenajm написал(а):


> Уважаемый Доктор, объясните, пожалуйста, логику действия атлетического пояса. Изучая форум, не первый раз встречаю совет пользоваться поясом для тяжелой атлетики при поднятии тяжестей. Но он ведь узкий. Если грыжа (как у автора темы и меня) находится на уровне L5/S1, то этот сегмент, НЕ перекрытый поясом, остается незащищенным и на него перераспределится нагрузка с защищенных поясом выше расположенных сегментов? (у меня на них, кстати, тоже грыжа и протрузия, так что защищить их поясом - это хорошо, но как же быть с дополнительно нагруженным пояснично-крестцовым L5/S1?). Или я неправильно рассуждаю? Мешки с картошкой я, конечно, поднимать не буду, но вот для поднятия и переноски чемоданов в поездках собираюсь приобрести корсет такой модели, чтобы закрывал крестец. Поясните, пожалуйста, думаю, многим форумчанам будет интересно.


Все предельно просто, все нужно применять по назначению и изделия и части тела. Применяя изделия не по прямому назначению мы получим от них радикально другой результат нежели ожидаем, ну а с частями тела применяемыми не поназначению получим перверсии.
Корсет не предназначен для подъема тяжести. Предназначение корсета это иммобилизация, обездвиживание той части позвоночник, для которой он изготовлен. Его задача не дать вам совершать движения в межпозвонковых суставах (нагибаться например). Это аналог гипсовой повязки. Применяю при травме позвоночника, при не фиксированном листезе, иногда в послеоперационном периоде и при острой боли в позвоночнике и все.
Пояс штангиста имеет прямое отношение к поднятию тяжестей и его задача разгрузить поясничный отдел, перекинув нагрузку с грудного отдела сразу на таз. Вся тонкость в его форме. Его широкая поясничная часть, при затягивании верхним краем упирается в реберную дугу, а нижним краем в крылья таза. Таким образом мы получаем своего рода костыли, но не под мышки, а под ребра. Именно поэтому для поднятия нужен пояс. И подбирают его строго индивидуально, так как талия и ширена таза у всех разная.


----------



## lenajm (29 Авг 2012)

Большое спасибо за ответ, доктор! То есть при правильно подобранном поясе штангиста диск L5/S1 с грыжей не нагружается и не страдает? Если позволите, я Вам еще в личку напишу по этому вопросу?


----------



## Алеся1 (7 Сен 2012)

Огромное Вам спасибо! Теперь всё  понятно. Вы молодец - объясняете именно суть и назначение вещей, от других врачей слышала только: "ну попробуйте корсет , если хотите, может чем-то и поможет" . Спасибо.


----------

